# Where to watch all Ireland matches



## Groundskeeperjohnny (Aug 31, 2014)

I had been calling a few Irish Bars like Delaneys and mcSorleys and they aren't showing any of the championship matches. Does anyone know anywhere that definitely plays them? The majority just said they are playing the premiership. I really want to see the Donegal v Dublin game tonight and I'm pretty sure that rte player doesn't work abroad. Any help would be really appreciate, thanks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there. :welcome: to expatforum

Get yourself and IRISH IP address and you will be able to watch all the RTE programms online


----------

